# Riesenhechtkraut



## Daniel2311 (21. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe Probleme mit meinem Riesenhechtkraut. Der Teich wurde erst dieses Jahr angelegt und es hat sich anfänglich auch gut entwickelt.
Mittlerweile treibt es zwar noch ab und zu ein neues Blatt nach, aber die Blätter werden immer gelber und vertrocknen. Kann dies an Blattläusen liegen oder gibt es dafür andere Gründe.

Ich werde morgen ein Bild nachreichen. 
Danke für die Mithilfe.

LG


----------



## bowo (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Riesenhechtkraut*

Hallo,

soweit ich weiß braucht __ Hechtkraut, besonders das Riesenh. sehr sehr viele Nährstoffe. Von wo hast du deins? 
Obwohl ich in meinem neuen Teich mehr als genug Nährstoffe habe, hat mein Riesenhechtkraut (von Naturagart) erst nach der Nachdüngüng  geblüht.

Also falls bedarf, kann ich dir gerne ein paar NG-Düngetabletten schicken.

Gruß Bowo


----------



## Daniel2311 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Riesenhechtkraut*

Guten Morgen

Erstmal das versprochene Bild. 

 

Das Riesenhechtkraut habe ich von Wasserflora, aber wenn es wirklich nur an der Düngung liegen würde könnte ich das Problem selbst lösen. 
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. 

lg


----------



## Hagalaz (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Riesenhechtkraut*

Sieht so aus als würde das nach mehr Erde und weniger Steinen schreien


----------



## Daniel2311 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Riesenhechtkraut*

Hallo, 

die Steine liegen ja auf dem Substrat. Außerdem war ich eigentlich der Meinung das im Teich Erde/Substrat nur zum festwurzeln benötigt wird und nicht zur Nährstoffversorgung.

lg


----------



## willi1954 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Riesenhechtkraut*



Daniel2311 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ...war ich eigentlich der Meinung das im Teich Erde/Substrat nur zum festwurzeln benötigt wird und nicht zur Nährstoffversorgung.
> 
> lg



Moin, wo soll denn deiner Meinung nach das __ Hechtkraut seine Nährstoffe zum Wachsen beziehen?
Gerade Riesenhechtkraut benötigt sehr viel Nährstoffe, die sie aber nicht aus dem Wasser bezieht. 

LG Willi


----------



## Daniel2311 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Riesenhechtkraut*

Also ist wie im ersten Beitrag schon erwähnt Düngen das zauberwort.Denn sonst müsste  man ja regelmäßig die Erde austauschen.


----------



## Hagalaz (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Riesenhechtkraut*

Ja aber ich würde eventuell einen größeren Topf nehmen der sieht so klein aus.
Diesen mit Sand-Lehmgemisch füllen da kannst dann auch nach belieben Düngerkegel reinstopfen.


----------



## Daniel2311 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Riesenhechtkraut*

Ja das mit dem Umpflanzen überlege ich auch schon eine ganze Weile. jedenfalls ist meine eigentliche Frage beantwortet.  es sind keine Blattläuse und keine Krankheit.
Vielen Dank

lg


----------

